# Maximus Trophy Race Series



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

More info on the series at: Team Maximus

*ROAD COURSE TROPHY SERIES:* - Pre-Registration Deal, Advertising Flyer

_*STOCK SERIES WINNER TAKES HOME A NEW XRAY FK'05 KIT*_

*CLEVELAND WARM-UP*

RACE DATE:
Nov 11th Friday Practice
Nov 12th Saturday Race

CLASSES:
1/10 Hand-Out Stock 27T
1/10 Open 19T

Practice Friday 11:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m.
Saturday Doors Open 8:00 a.m.
Racing Starts 12:00 p.m.
Entry Fee $35 Per Class
Hand-Motor $20 (stock only)


*MAXIMUS ROAD COURSE TROPHY RACE SERIES RACE #2*

*FEBRUARY FREEZE*

_This race is part of the NEICRA Triple Treat Series_

RACE DATE:
Feb 24th Friday Practice
Feb 25th Saturday Race

CLASSES:
1/12 Hand-Out Stock 27T
1/12 Mod
1/10 Hand-Out Stock 27T
1/10 Open 19T
1/10 Mod

Practice Friday 11:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m.
Saturday Doors Open 8:00 a.m.
Racing Starts 12:00 p.m.
Entry Fee $35 Per Class
Hand-Motor $20 (stock only)


*MAXIMUS ROAD COURSE TROPHY RACE SERIES RACE #3*

*HYPERFORM CHALLENGE*

RACE DATE:
May 19th Friday Practice
May 20th Saturday Race

CLASSES:
1/10 Hand-Out Stock 27T
1/10 Open 19T

Practice Friday 11:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m.
Saturday Doors Open 8:00 a.m.
Racing Starts 12:00 p.m.
Entry Fee $35 Per Class
Hand-Motor $20 (stock only)


----------

